# Tubes for Butterfly shooting



## Topfmine (Nov 17, 2015)

I have been using flats TB gold and blue for butterfly albatross shooting with great results. Trouble is i get use to a set and the band breaks so i go out with about three sets on a practice session.So have decided to look into trying tubes. I normally cut my flats as per Torsten video instructions which has served me well, what color tubes would suit butterfly shooting and what length should i cut the tubes, i and using 9mm ball.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Singles? I'd use 1842/1745 or even 2050 (but no bigger than that personally) - Doubles 2040... Though guess you'd need to experiment to find for what works for you.

Also I find Dankung stretch around 480% stretch so bear that in mind.


----------



## Topfmine (Nov 17, 2015)

What is 1842/1745, is that the name of the Theraband tubing.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

sorry its 2 different tubes...

There are a few tubes around think Dankung is probably the most widely available.

1842 = inside tube diameter (hole) 1.8mm and outside diameter of 4.2mm

1745 = Inside 1.7mm outside 4.5mm


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Some light reading.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13848-dankung-tube-sizes-explained/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Stop shooting those poor butterflies!!!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

And the poor Albatrosses...


----------



## Topfmine (Nov 17, 2015)

I noticed on eBay that this dangkung 1842 band comes in different colours is this normal. So I take it he theraband is not the best to use, I thought blue would have been good one tube per side, I don't want to use multi tubes either side, what lengths are tubes cut for butterfly shooting, promise I won't shoot any butterflies.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Your full draw /4.8.

I'd use single or looped (double) tubes personally. Or if you don't mind loosing some longevity pseudo tapers are quick...

1842 comes in a variety of colours - I've only used the natural (yellow) one and black... and the Dankung red (1632). The red one is pretty quick - or seems to be and seen quite a bit of that on eBay lately. In fact I have 1842 in my watch list...

Actually what frame are you using and what attachment method you going to use? I suspect you'll got OTT wrap and tuck?


----------



## Topfmine (Nov 17, 2015)

You are baffling me with tube science, pseudo tapers? I noticed the dankung tubes are much smaller in diameter than the tb tubes, I think I may buy a length of red 1842 single tube per side. As for attaching to m existing forks I may try over the top and tie them off like the flats or is there a better method for tubes.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Pseudo tapers are simply tubes where they are double for part of the length - usually 1/4 - 1/2 - Gives them a little boost in speed (at the expense of durability).

I'd just give it a go. I've had tubes last 100's of shots.

Tubes can be attached in a few ways actually (depends on frame design etc.) - OTT tied like bands should be fine (some guys insert the end thats gets bound to the frame into another tube to help prevent wear. If you have a hole in your band grooves the snared wrap and tuck also works well.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

1842s are beasts. Most use them for 1/2" lead or you get slapped like crazy.

1632s are what most use when using 3/8" steel or smaller (9.5 MM or smaller). They allow for singles at full butterfly, loops at check anchor, etc.


----------



## Topfmine (Nov 17, 2015)

bigdh2000 said:


> 1842s are beasts. Most use them for 1/2" lead or you get slapped like crazy.
> 
> 1632s are what most use when using 3/8" steel or smaller (9.5 MM or smaller). They allow for singles at full butterfly, loops at check anchor, etc.


Loops at check anchor, is this another way to secure the tubes. 1632s sound intresting.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Think thats Cheek Anchor.

Dan's got loads of experience.

1632's loops do work surprisingly well with a 32" draw.


----------



## Topfmine (Nov 17, 2015)

Does tubing of the same spec vary between vendor's who sell it from China or is it all the same, just wondered what the quality would be like compared to Theraband products concerning quality control.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Best stuff comes from Malaysia I believe. Dankung sells great quality - I'd not be overly concerned.


----------



## Topfmine (Nov 17, 2015)

bigdh2000 said:


> 1842s are beasts. Most use them for 1/2" lead or you get slapped like crazy.
> 
> 1632s are what most use when using 3/8" steel or smaller (9.5 MM or smaller). They allow for singles at full butterfly, loops at check anchor, etc.


Dan what length would you cut 1632 tubes for full butterfly.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Dankung recon they can go 620% (red 1632) - I'd probably want to start around 500% (drawlength/5). I find the black 2040 etc. seem to realistically stretch more around 480%.

Think the best is to experiment a little as you may prefer to be shooting maxed out vs having some give etc. At the length you're drawing you'll probably have a larger 'happy' range than shorter draws.

If you order direct from Dankung - think they have a special on where you get 10m free DK 2049 yellow for orders over $16 (and anything under £15 does not carry an extra import charge our end).


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Topfmine said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> > 1842s are beasts. Most use them for 1/2" lead or you get slapped like crazy.
> ...





mattwalt said:


> Think thats Cheek Anchor.
> 
> Dan's got loads of experience.
> 
> 1632's loops do work surprisingly well with a 32" draw.


Yes, cheek anchor...stupid auto correct.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Topfmine said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> > 1842s are beasts. Most use them for 1/2" lead or you get slapped like crazy.
> ...


500% extension once tied.


----------



## Topfmine (Nov 17, 2015)

Well I bought some 1842 and 1632 on its way. I banded up my forks with 1842 OTT made a slight mod to the forks on the tops by rounding them out so the tubes constantly sat in the tops. Drilled a 4.2 hole just below the grove for banding and fed the tubes after pouching with tbg banding strips through the back of the forks over the top and banded off. Just for extra security I pushed in two rivet into the centre ends of the tubing and stretched to secure them firmly in place in the drilled hole, was going to use bbs to expand the ends of the tubes but couldn't fit them in the small 1.8 centres of the tubing. To work out the length to cut for butterfly my full draw length is 66inches after a bit of testing I cut the tubes at 17.5 inches to allow for the tied ends at pouch and fork. After all tied up I tested the combination and was very pleased with the outcome. They seem to be much faster and shot flatter with my compressed 9mm 108 grain ball, seem to be shooting consistently, much big improvement over the tbg flats I was using. I still have a bit more stretch in the band's so not taking them to the limit, could cut them by a 1"1/2 off for full limit. Outcome very please, a big improvement, 66"butterfly span cut tubes at 17inches approx, small pouch. OTT forks wrapp and tuck.


----------



## europunk (5 mo ago)

bigdh2000 said:


> Yes, cheek anchor...stupid auto correct.


Dan. I’m shooting full butterfly 58” 10mm leads. I want to use 1842 tubing and get close to 280fps. Do I use single tube or loops? Thanks


----------



## europunk (5 mo ago)

Topfmine said:


> Well I bought some 1842 and 1632 on its way. I banded up my forks with 1842 OTT made a slight mod to the forks on the tops by rounding them out so the tubes constantly sat in the tops. Drilled a 4.2 hole just below the grove for banding and fed the tubes after pouching with tbg banding strips through the back of the forks over the top and banded off. Just for extra security I pushed in two rivet into the centre ends of the tubing and stretched to secure them firmly in place in the drilled hole, was going to use bbs to expand the ends of the tubes but couldn't fit them in the small 1.8 centres of the tubing. To work out the length to cut for butterfly my full draw length is 66inches after a bit of testing I cut the tubes at 17.5 inches to allow for the tied ends at pouch and fork. After all tied up I tested the combination and was very pleased with the outcome. They seem to be much faster and shot flatter with my compressed 9mm 108 grain ball, seem to be shooting consistently, much big improvement over the tbg flats I was using. I still have a bit more stretch in the band's so not taking them to the limit, could cut them by a 1"1/2 off for full limit. Outcome very please, a big improvement, 66"butterfly span cut tubes at 17inches approx, small pouch. OTT forks wrapp and tuck.


Matt
What kind of speeds are you getting on the chronograph? I’m looking to shoot 10mm leads. Are you using looped 1842 or just single per side? Thanks again


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Try singles at full butterfly.


----------

